# How to Section added to the wiki



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

I have added a new section to the wiki today under android G-L section.

I also added a guide to the T-Mobile theme chooser to the section.

It is revised to work without depending on kernel.org since they have been down for some time now due to the recent events where hacker gotten in.

So far I only have guides up for:
linux x64
Linux x32
Windows x64 (CYGWIN)
Windows x32 (CYGWIN)

I will be putting up guides to mac OSX as soon as I can do some research before writing guides up for it.

I am not done with the windows guides as I need to add some missing information on installing cygwin on your windows machine and how to configure it correctly.

Proper credit has been given to the original arthur before I made changes to the guide.

I have both a 32 bit dual boot system and a 64 bit dual boot system so I have tested both windows and both linux guide to make sure everything worked on my end

These guide are also great for any developer who is just starting out and is a step by step guide to making custom roms as well

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

I have added a guide to installing Cygwin onto your windows Machine.
the guide is geared towards Windows 7 but I have found that it also works on other versions such as Windows XP


----------



## raziel23x (Sep 17, 2011)

I have revised the How to section once more updating all my guides that i found all over the interweb and updated the theme Chooser theme Guides with working repo's for the 32 bit systems.

I am still working on a solution for the 64 bit system since there is a sync issue with refs/tags/android-2.3.1_r1 using the git://codeaurora.org/ repo

I hope to find a solution soon and have another update to the guides to have a fully functional guide for everyone to enjoy and use to make development for the beginners to be a extremely easy to follow guide to help them out

I have also added a new guide to how to root your android device no matter the os version or model of phone


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

very nice raz nice work


----------

